# scanning negatives



## jarinteractive (Aug 23, 2002)

Is there any software (preferably free or cheap) that will convert negatives to standard color?  I have a UMAX Astra 3450 and VistaScan (ugh), which can't seem to get the color right when scanning negatives.  I want to get a new scanner with OS X native software that works well, but I don't have the money for it now (I'm a poor college student  ).

-JARinteractive


----------



## holmBrew (Aug 23, 2002)

Try VueScan. It is available for download on versiontracker and it only cost $40. 

True it is shareware, but this guy has done a hell of a job on it, so please pay him.


----------



## jarinteractive (Aug 23, 2002)

Last time I looked at VueScan it didn't work with my scanner, but now it does!!  Thanks.  Now I've just got to find $40  

-JARinteractive


----------



## Lazzo (Aug 24, 2002)

VueScan must be THE most paid-for piece of shareware in the world!


----------



## godzookie (Aug 24, 2002)

You aren't going to get great color from a desktop scanner when scanning negatives. If they are important, you may want to send em out to be drum scanned.


----------

